# We made it to Molokai,  We are Home!!!



## slip (Feb 27, 2022)

We had our flights booked for 11am this morning but since we were there early and the next flight only had 3 people, they asked if we wanted to go on that one. My stomach has been giving me problems all day. Something is working its way down so I was eager to get the flight out of the way early.

The flight was perfect too. No wind so it was smooth the whole way and it was only 20 minutes. Because we were early we were able to make it to Misaki's before they closed at noon. So we had at least a little bit of groceries.

When we picked up a rental car and we were upgraded to a Dodge Charger. When we got to WaveCrest,  our car cover was still on but it is worn and has some tears. At least the tires still have air. So hopefully,  I just connect the battery and we'll be good to go. I have to get an oil change, safety check, registration and change our address on our licenses.

We passed some Spectrum trucks on our way home and sure enough,  no cable or internet when we got here. It came up about 3 hours later. That's why I am posting now.

We are off to Molokai pizza to pick up dinner and then come home to relax.

The view from the lanai is still excellent. We love seeing Maui from our lanai.


----------



## Krteczech (Feb 27, 2022)

Smooth sailing to your retirement! Enjoy your first night at home.


----------



## Lv2Trvl (Feb 27, 2022)

Congratulations Slip and Kim! The new life is on! Enjoy. Happy fir you! 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## jackio (Feb 27, 2022)

Best wishes for a bright retirement future!


----------



## DaveNV (Feb 27, 2022)

Yay!!! Finally!!!  

Welcome home!

Dave


----------



## Luanne (Feb 27, 2022)

Hooray!!!!


----------



## PaulaC (Feb 27, 2022)

Enjoy your retirement!


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 27, 2022)

Yay! you're all set for kicking back and getting back to retirement! take a couple of days to let it become 'real', then get to doing something that will give you a 'we did this today' moment, otherwise, 'inertia' takes over.-.  As in, objects (people) who are in motion, tend to stay in motion, where objects (people) who are at rest tend to stay at rest. Your choice.

Enjoy retirement, not stagnation!  Jim


----------



## slip (Feb 27, 2022)

Passepartout said:


> Yay! you're all set for kicking back and getting back to retirement! take a couple of days to let it become 'real', then get to doing something that will give you a 'we did this today' moment, otherwise, 'inertia' takes over.-.  As in, objects (people) who are in motion, tend to stay in motion, where objects (people) who are at rest tend to stay at rest. Your choice.
> 
> Enjoy retirement, not stagnation!  Jim



We have a busy week planned just with getting the car and licenses back up to date. 

We only have half our luggage. The rest comes tomorrow. So more unpacking. We have to go through everything again. So that will take a while. 

I'm not worried about having things to do. We have plenty for now and we'll re-evaluate later.


----------



## slip (Feb 27, 2022)

Thanks everyone. 

A few things we noticed since we got here. First because of my wife's health issues, we canceled 2 trips. One when she broke her ankle and the other for her brain surgery. So it's been just over a year since we have been here. 

We did have some rentals and the last one was in September. After that one we stopped renting since we knew we coming for good. Surprisingly,  the condo was really clean and in good shape. I really didn't know what to expect. Now the cable and internet is back up, everything is working great.

When we first got here, there was a birthday party going on at the pool cabana. Looks like there was about 15 people there. There doesn't seem to be a lot of car here so I think they must have been some owners. 

There is no one on either side of us or even above or below us. But there are some cars on the road and Molokai Pizza was very busy. 

One thing we always heard was many owners come during February and March. But we have never been here during this time so now we'll see. We probably won't head down to the pool for a while but the sun sure is warm. It was 81 hear today but it sure seemed hot. Of course,  I was lugging groceries and suitcases up stairs. I took plenty of breaks.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Feb 27, 2022)

How nice to have a home on Molokai.  That is the dream of many, including our neighbor, who was born and raised on that island.  Her sister now lives on Maui.


----------



## easyrider (Feb 28, 2022)

Looking forward to retirement pictures Jeff. I'm glad you made it. I remember looking at Molkai at night from Maui and thinking there weren't too many. I bet looking at Molokai at night is really something.

Bill


----------



## Tamaradarann (Feb 28, 2022)

slip said:


> We had our flights booked for 11am this morning but since we were there early and the next flight only had 3 people, they asked if we wanted to go on that one. My stomach has been giving me problems all day. Something is working its way down so I was eager to get the flight out of the way early.
> 
> The flight was perfect too. No wind so it was smooth the whole way and it was only 20 minutes. Because we were early we were able to make it to Misaki's before they closed at noon. So we had at least a little bit of groceries.
> 
> ...


Retirement in Molokai is special.  There are very few people who have made the trip you have and will be able to have the retirement experience you are having.  Have a wonderful retirement.


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Feb 28, 2022)

Hooray for both of you!  Enjoy!


----------



## slip (Feb 28, 2022)

It sure was quiet last night. No sirens or alarms, loud cars or motorcycles. We both slept really well. We were both up early and was able to catch the sunrise.

On Oahu our bedroom view was the sunsets which was awesome. Here we get a view of Lanai. From our lanai we have Maui as our backdrop.

There was a group of people up early down watching the whales this morning.


----------



## PcflEZFlng (Feb 28, 2022)

slip said:


> It sure was quiet last night. Not sirens or alarms, loud cars or motorcycles. We both slept really well. We were both up early and was able to catch the sunrise.
> 
> On Oahu our bedroom view was the sunsets which was awesome. Here we get a view of Lanai. From our lanai we have Maui as our backdrop.
> 
> There was a group of people up early down watching the whales this morning.


Ahhh, peace at last. No city sounds. Just great views!


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 28, 2022)

Nice! Too bad about that one power pole & transformer, though.

You'll get the hang of sleeping in, I betcha.


----------



## slip (Feb 28, 2022)

Passepartout said:


> Nice! Too bad about that one power pole & transformer, though.
> 
> You'll get the hang of sleeping in, I betcha.



I know I will. My wife has always been the early riser though. 

Like Oahu, that bedroom view is what we see when we are coming and going. That's where the back hallway and the stairs are. They have to have the poles somewhere I guess.


----------



## DaveNV (Feb 28, 2022)

So now the retirement life really begins.  Good luck adjusting to all that stress!  

Dave


----------



## clifffaith (Feb 28, 2022)

So glad to hear that you and Kim are happily settling into your home and into retirement!


----------



## slip (Feb 28, 2022)

Yuck, all the suitcases are unpacked but now we have piles of stuff all over the condo that has to find a home. 

We have it separated in organized piles but it will still take a while. We've been pacing ourselves but we did get them all emptied. 

I swept off the lanai and cleaned off the table and chairs so we can enjoy that for right now. We do have to mop it because it is still dirty but at least we can sit out here now. 

I am surprised that there are quit a few people here. Seems like there are always 8 to 10 people at the pool/cabana. Still nice and peaceful though.


----------



## slip (Feb 28, 2022)

Here's a quick video of how WaveCrest looks when it's fairly busy. A couple people left the Cabana before I shot this.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Mar 1, 2022)

Jeff and Kim, enjoy your new place and retirement...have fun


----------



## jonmaiman (Mar 1, 2022)

The next phase of your journey begins.   Hope you have a wonderful retirement!

--Jon


----------



## slip (Mar 1, 2022)

Wow, busy day today. I have been battle stomach issues since Sunday and today I started to feel a little better. I went down and took the cover off the car. There were 3 holes in it but for being on over a year it held up well. I had the battery disconnected so I hooked that back up and checked the oil. I was worried that the tires would be flat or at least one but they all had 25 pounds. Good enough it get into town and fill them up. 

Anyway, I hooked the battery up and it started on the first try. We went into town to get the safety check done and then go to get the registration updated but our insurance card was the new one and it starts March 3rd so we made an appointment for the safety check and to get the oil changed. 

Since we had time we went for more groceries at Friendlies Market. We had to get some more paper and cleaning products, not to mention some staples. We'll be stocking up over the next few trips. 

As soon as we got back I figured since we had time, we may as well take the rental car back and save some money. So that saved $250 bringing it back early. 

Then of course my wife wanted to stop off at Dave's for some ice cream. She had a cherry slushie and I had a chocolate shake, plus we got some ice cream for the freezer. 

My wife has really been doing good moving around since we got here. The condo is twice as big as the apartment and she is still walking around inside unassisted.   

After our ice cream we walked down to the benches  by the ocean and the whales were putting on a show. They were jumping and flapping and splashing for at least 15 minutes. It was great to watch and I got some good pictures with my phone. I'll put some here and in the next post. Some are better than others.


----------



## slip (Mar 1, 2022)

Here's some more. We even saw that when we got back up to our lanai.


----------



## mentalbreak (Mar 1, 2022)

I just have to say - this is at your HOME. How cool is that?
Amazing photos and such a cool experience. Thanks for taking us along on your journey and best wishes for you both.


----------



## slip (Mar 1, 2022)

mentalbreak said:


> I just have to say - this is at your HOME. How cool is that?
> Amazing photos and such a cool experience. Thanks for taking us along on your journey and best wishes for you both.



Yes, it was a spur of the moment to go down for a walk. There are many people that go down to the cabana and the benches in the early morning and late afternoon just to watch for whales.  

That's Maui in the background and it almost made them harder to see.


----------



## pedro47 (Mar 2, 2022)

slip said:


> Here's a quick video of how WaveCrest looks when it's fairly busy. A couple people left the Cabana before I shot this.


You caused that video fairly busy? LOL 
Looks liked a place for total R&R. IMHO.
Please enjoy your retirement and I hope you're feeling much better.


----------



## slip (Mar 3, 2022)

I love the Molokai DMV. I dropped my car off for the Safety Chexk and oil change. He did the Safety check so I could take that to get my car registration updated. I walked the block over to the DMV and there was no line. I walked right in and I told her about being off island and why it expired. I was supposed to pay a late fee but she didn't charge it to me and she gave me all the paperwork I need to get my license updated with our new address. 

She pointed out that on the real property it shows my address as 7142 but everything else I have shows 7144. 

There are 3 buildings at WaveCrest and everything I see shows the C building as 7142, B building as 7144 and rhe A building as 7146.  We're going to check with the front desk today. 

At least I got a big thing checked off my list today.


----------



## csodjd (Mar 3, 2022)

slip said:


> Wow, busy day today. I have been battle stomach issues since Sunday and today I started to feel a little better. I went down and took the cover off the car. There were 3 holes in it but for being on over a year it held up well. I had the battery disconnected so I hooked that back up and checked the oil. I was worried that the tires would be flat or at least one but they all had 25 pounds. Good enough it get into town and fill them up.
> 
> Anyway, I hooked the battery up and it started on the first try. We went into town to get the safety check done and then go to get the registration updated but our insurance card was the new one and it starts March 3rd so we made an appointment for the safety check and to get the oil changed.
> 
> ...


Don't chase those whales away. We'll be in Maui in a few weeks... hoping to see them do their thing!


----------



## csodjd (Mar 3, 2022)

slip said:


> It sure was quiet last night. No sirens or alarms, loud cars or motorcycles. We both slept really well. We were both up early and was able to catch the sunrise.


My wife and I live in a pretty rural area outside Los Angeles where the nights are very quiet. We sort of get a kick out of all the lights and sirens below us on Ala Moana when we are there. Hate the motorcycles though. We are 35 floors up and can't hear the TV over them. Honolulu needs a noise ordinance!


----------



## slip (Mar 3, 2022)

One of my wife's favorite daily activities, taking her scooter down to get the mail and driving around the grounds here. 

On a down note, I had to make my first trip to the hospital here on Molokai. Looks like I have a kidney stone giving me some pain. Today is the first day I felt back to normal so hopefully that may be past me. But we now also have a plan if I have any further problems. The hospital was nice and the people are excellent. 

Here's a couple pictures I took from our lanai of Kim on her scooter.


----------



## artringwald (Mar 3, 2022)

csodjd said:


> Hate the motorcycles though.


In 1997 we were staying at the Royal Kona Resort and DW got a migraine headache. It was a bad time to get one. There was a Harley convention at the hotel. All day long VROOM-VROOM-VROOM.  Fortunately, a chiropractor in the building gave her an adjustment and cured the headache. Here some of them that parked below our room.


----------



## slip (Mar 3, 2022)

csodjd said:


> My wife and I live in a pretty rural area outside Los Angeles where the nights are very quiet. We sort of get a kick out of all the lights and sirens below us on Ala Moana when we are there. Hate the motorcycles though. We are 35 floors up and can't hear the TV over them. Honolulu needs a noise ordinance!



Yes, we were on the 26th floor and had rhe same problem. We were right on the busy Ala Wai Canal too. I lived in Chicago so I was used to city noise. Here it's just birds chirping all day. We get irritated when the sightseeing helicopter's go over twice a day.   

We just got back from Kaunakakai town and the road is right along the coast. My wif was seeing whales breaching all the way back. They were between Molokai and Lanai. We usually see a lot between Molokai and Maui.


----------



## artringwald (Mar 3, 2022)

Our trip to Poipu was noisy this year. The trade winds were blowing and the waves were crashing. We kept the window open every night. I love that kind of noise.


----------



## Luanne (Mar 3, 2022)

@slip  Take care.


----------



## slip (Mar 3, 2022)

artringwald said:


> Our trip to Poipu was noisy this year. The trade winds were blowing and the waves were crashing. We kept the window open every night. I love that kind of noise.



Glad your wife got lucky with the adjustment fixing the migraine.  That would have been terrible with the motorcycles.

Our condo is just like our apartment, we pretty much always have the windows open. From the lanai side there is a fishpond out front so we don't hear any waves but at our back window in our bedroom. We hear the waves lapping on shore all night. Very peaceful.


----------



## slip (Mar 3, 2022)

Luanne said:


> @slip  Take care.



Mahalo, today is the first day I have been able to enjoy things. Now I am pacing myself and have really relaxed today and still got some things done.


----------



## Luanne (Mar 3, 2022)




----------



## slip (Mar 3, 2022)

My wife wanted to go down by the oceanside benches again and look for whales. We got there about 4pm and they were more toward Lanai today. My timing was off and I got mostly splashes. Next time my wife said she will adjust my camera so it will shoot faster. 

Here we are at the bench and some of the shots I took. There was a faint rainbow when we got there too. The last one is my wife driving her scooter around the grounds. I love the view of the Molokai mountains above the C building.


----------



## slip (Mar 3, 2022)

A perfect evening with a slight trade wind coming through.


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 4, 2022)

Jeff, you might try taking videos with your phone, then pause the playback and do a screen cap of the right moment the whales are jumping. Would save you from a lot of "Just missed it" moments. 

Now that you're retired and have time to spend with it, you need to perfect these picture-taking moments.  It's a great hobby for a Newbie Retiree.

Dave


----------



## artringwald (Mar 4, 2022)

DaveNV said:


> Jeff, you might try taking videos with your phone, then pause the playback and do a screen cap of the right moment the whales are jumping. Would save you from a lot of "Just missed it" moments.
> 
> Now that you're retired and have time to spend with it, you need to perfect these picture-taking moments.  It's a great hobby for a Newbie Retiree.
> 
> Dave


It's also a good way to capture a green flash at sunset.


----------



## Luanne (Mar 4, 2022)

I've discovered it's just about impossible to get good pictures of whales.  I find if I concentrate too much on getting the picture I miss a lot of what the whale is doing.


----------



## artringwald (Mar 4, 2022)

The best way to get a good picture of whales is to take a boat tour. The best way to miss a great whale picture while on a boat tour is to be talking on your phone.


----------



## pedro47 (Mar 4, 2022)

artringwald said:


> In 1997 we were staying at the Royal Kona Resort and DW got a migraine headache. It was a bad time to get one. There was a Harley convention at the hotel. All day long VROOM-VROOM-VROOM.  Fortunately, a chiropractor in the building gave her an adjustment and cured the headache. Here some of them that parked below our room.
> 
> View attachment 48159


A Harley convention means there are thousands of Harley motorcycles riders attending their convention . You can look, but please do not touch their bikes.LOL


----------



## slip (Mar 7, 2022)

After a little over a week, I passed my Kidney Stone yesterday. 

Wow do I feel better. Atleast they didn't have to go In and get it, like last time. While I still felt alright at times and got a little bit of stuff done, watch out now. I feel great and can start getting the condo straightened out. 

My wife has ordered somethings so we have had some piles accumulate and now I can get at them. She ordered a large table for under our wall mounted TV. Even though I'll have to put it together, it will be nice because it will eliminate a couple piles of items that are waiting for there final resting place. 

My wife has been doing well moving around. She has been hampered by her ankle getting swollen later in the day. It definitely isn't used to her moving around so much. Especially up and down stairs. I honestly thought she would do those stairs once a day, if I made her, but she wants to go out and do things and hasn't complained about going up and down them at all. She is really doing well on the stairs. So that is great. 

We will stop at the Molokai Drug today and try to find her a wrap for her ankle and that may help with the swelling and a some pain that comes along with that. It is the same ankle she had the pins put in last May when she fell before her Hydrocephalus diagnosis. 

We have been doing quite well adjusting and getting in a routine. It's been fun cooking our meals. My wife has really enjoyed using her air fryer again. We didn't have one on Oahu and she has been trying new things in it. She even made Ribeye steaks in it on Saturday. 

I know she is feeling good also. She made me breakfast  3 times last week.  Probably because she knows I wasn't feeling well but I could see she was having a great time doing it and just enjoying being home. 

So far so good and it will be much better now that the stone has passed.


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 7, 2022)

This ^^^ is how retirement starts out.  You find yourself getting into a routine, (even if it's NO routine), and you do (or don't do) whatever seems like something you may (or may not) feel like doing. No rush, no pressure, no deadlines, no yelling.  It's Island Time, all the time.  Sounds perfect to me. 

Enjoy yourselves.  This is why you moved to Hawaii.

Dave


----------



## slip (Mar 7, 2022)

Feeling great this morning. My wife made breakfast again. We went over some areas we want to go through today so we'll see how much we get done.   

Beautiful sunrise this morning.


----------



## slip (Mar 7, 2022)

We made it to Kaunakakai town again today. We had to stop to the drug store to get Kim a wrap for her ankle. So far it's working well. 

On our trip to Molokai, we had one casualty. A piece of glass from our kids Caricature drawings broke. We also have a Koa box that hangs on the wall to display my wife's Niihau Shell Lei. The piece of glass for that broke while we were on Oahu. We found the store that cuts glass so we dropped them off and will pick them up tomorrow. 

We ended out back at Friendly Market again to get more staples. When we got back, my wife wanted some Hurricane Fries so we stopped at Mana'e's Goodz and Grindz. We also got a Mana'e  Club Sandwich and a Teri Chicken plate. We took it back to enjoy on the lanai. The Hurricane Fries didn't make it home, we ate those on the way. 

We are going to go to Paddlers for lunch tomorrow after we pick up our glass. 

Lots going on when we got back. There's some people by the Cabana and Pool. Plus there's a game of Shuffle Board going on.


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 7, 2022)

You know you're off to a big day when the high point is stopping at the drugstore, getting pieces of glass cut, and getting lunch to go.  Man, I love your life.  

Dave


----------



## slip (Mar 7, 2022)

DaveNV said:


> You know you're off to a big day when the high point is stopping at the drugstore, getting pieces of glass cut, and getting lunch to go.  Man, I love your life.
> 
> Dave



I'm starting slow with this retirement thing. I don't want to burn out.   

We have been to the grocery store almost everyday. Each time we grab more staples since we had none in the condo. It takes a while to build things up. I am also trying to get my wife to buy 2 of somethings instead of just one. But I have been trying to get her to do that for the last 38 years. 

Tomorrow we're eating out at Paddlers.  See, we're mixing things up. 

So far, I like this retirement thing.


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 7, 2022)

slip said:


> So far, I like this retirement thing.



Wait about a year or so.  You'll wonder how you ever had time to go to work.  Seriously.  But I'm thrilled Molokai is working out to be what you wanted.  

Imagine yourself back in Wisconsin, if you hadn't made this decision to move to Hawaii.  You'd still have that big house, all that stuff, the crazy weather not being able to decide what season it is, and most of all - no whales jumping in your front yard. 

In 10 days it'll be two years since I retired.  I'm so relaxed now, it's a struggle to even put my shoes on to go to the store.  I really, really like it. 

Dave


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 7, 2022)

You guys need T's shirts:  *WE LIVE HERE NOW!*


----------



## slip (Mar 7, 2022)

DeniseM said:


> You guys need T's shirts:  *WE LIVE HERE NOW!*



Over the years people have recognized us and now with some of our purchases, they have asked if we finally moved here.

Everyone has been so nice wherever we go. They see my wife with the cane and say right away, "Auntie, stay right here I will get you a wagon." They go get her a cart so she can walk easier.

This time more than ever everyone is calling me Uncle. I just have to get used to it. So car things are great.

I did earn this is a. User time at WaveCrest. We had a couple more check ins today. We have someone below and above us now.

We still haven't done anything really recreational yet. Most of our trips are to Kaunakakai to get supplies to help set up the condo 

I'll take some pictures of we ever get a section finished.  

We are having  a blast though. Especially, since I am feeling better and Kim is doing well too. Nothing makes you feel like you are home more than a nice meal cooking. We've enjoyed that the most.


----------



## slip (Mar 7, 2022)

DaveNV said:


> Wait about a year or so.  You'll wonder how you ever had time to go to work.  Seriously.  But I'm thrilled Molokai is working out to be what you wanted.
> 
> Imagine yourself back in Wisconsin, if you hadn't made this decision to move to Hawaii.  You'd still have that big house, all that stuff, the crazy weather not being able to decide what season it is, and most of all - no whales jumping in your front yard.
> 
> ...



Wow, 2 years already. I remember your thread about your adventure. Time sure flies. And I know you guys are enjoying it.


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 7, 2022)

slip said:


> Wow, 2 years already. I remember your thread about your adventure. Time sure flies. And I know you guys are enjoying it.



I know, right?  We're on the tail end of work (for now) on our house.  The pool and backyard work is just a few days away from being completed. I'll be posting the Grand Finale in our long "Making a Home in the Desert" thread within the next few weeks.  It's been a very, very long haul.

Dave


----------



## slip (Mar 7, 2022)

DaveNV said:


> I know, right?  We're on the tail end of work (for now) on our house.  The pool and backyard work is just a few days away from being completed. I'll be posting the Grand Finale in our long "Making a Home in the Desert" thread within the next few weeks.  It's been a very, very long haul.
> 
> Dave



 It when you think of what you accomplished in that time frame is actually amazing. You two were hitting the ground running and you're closing in on a big finish. At least for one project.   

I know you'll stay busy.


----------



## amycurl (Mar 8, 2022)

Can’t wait for the housewarming party, Dave! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 8, 2022)

slip said:


> It when you think of what you accomplished in that time frame is actually amazing. You two were hitting the ground running and you're closing in on a big finish. At least for one project.
> 
> I know you'll stay busy.



It's been interesting, to say the least.  The house is great, and we're very happy here.  But I'm ready to relax and enjoy being here. 

Dave


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 8, 2022)

amycurl said:


> Can’t wait for the housewarming party, Dave!



Thanks, Amy.  It's going to be quite a party.  

Dave


----------



## geist1223 (Mar 8, 2022)

We will be in St George for a week in May. Good time for the House/Pool Warming Party.


----------



## slip (Mar 8, 2022)

It was aittle overcast this morning but now the sun has come through. I went out to enjoy some sun on the lanai and there was a friend out there to great me. Never saw one here before. 








We are heading into Paddlers for some lunch in about an hour but we have to pick up our glass to fix our two picture frames first. 

Then we have 2 closets we need to clean out and rearrange.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 8, 2022)

It's actually chilly here at Hono Koa this morning.  The wind is blowing west to east, which usually means rain.  We keep expecting rain.  The whales are not doing much from our balcony this morning.


----------



## slip (Mar 8, 2022)

rickandcindy23 said:


> It's actually chilly here at Hono Koa this morning.  The wind is blowing west to east, which usually means rain.  We keep expecting rain.  The whales are not doing much from our balcony this morning.



We definitely have the trades blowing today. Yesterday it was still so it got a little warmer. On Molokai, most of the time comes from the east. The east side is the lush side of the island and that's where we live.

I have to take a look at the map and see where on Maui our condo looks out to. We see traffic moving along the highway at night.


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 8, 2022)

geist1223 said:


> We will be in St George for a week in May. Good time for the House/Pool Warming Party.



We'll be gone some in May, so it probably won't work.  But then, I could leave the keys under the mat... 

Dave


----------



## amycurl (Mar 8, 2022)

You could have TUG housesitters, Dave. Just sayin'. 

Jeff, I am so glad that Kim is doing better. I hope that once her balance is fully back, she'll be able to tackle the hip issues that have hindered her walking in the past. My hip replacement was due to a spontaneous fracture, but I've heard others say that when they finally gave in and had it done, they wish they hadn't waited so long. I still think it's great that you're living the dream.


----------



## slip (Mar 8, 2022)

amycurl said:


> You could have TUG housesitters, Dave. Just sayin'.
> 
> Jeff, I am so glad that Kim is doing better. I hope that once her balance is fully back, she'll be able to tackle the hip issues that have hindered her walking in the past. My hip replacement was due to a spontaneous fracture, but I've heard others say that when they finally gave in and had it done, they wish they hadn't waited so long. I still think it's great that you're living the dream.



Mahalo!!

Yes, her balance has been great. In our apartment on Oahu she had a shower seat that went over the tub. Here we have no tub and she has been able to stand for showers. The shower pan has a great surface for traction and shipping isn't an issue. 

She still wanted a seat for in there so she ordered it and we just got it yesterday. She stands most of the time but uses the seat now too. She likes it.

Her walki6has been good but she has lower back pain when she walks or stands too much. She has started looking for a doctor here on osland and has been happy to see there are a few to choose from.


----------



## pedro47 (Mar 8, 2022)

DaveNV and Slip you guys needs a vacation or something to do daily. LOL.. Right, you both are doing more daily now than you did on a daily basis at work.LOL
Retirement can be great.

I have been retired only 21 years. LOL


----------



## slip (Mar 8, 2022)

pedro47 said:


> DaveNV and Slip you guys needs a vacation or something to do daily. LOL.. Right, you both are doing more daily now than you did on a daily basis at work.LOL
> Retirement can be great.
> 
> I have been retired only 21 years. LOL



You have a lot more practice than Dave and I with this retirement thing. I'm sure tou can show us a thing or two.


----------



## slip (Mar 8, 2022)

Wow, busy day today. We got ready and headed into Kaunakakai town at 11:30am. We picked up our glass and headed to Paddlers for lunch. It was crowded but we got a table right away. My wife took a picture of an older couple at Paddlers. They held hands the whole time until there food came. 

Kim had to have her Paddler Fries and I had the Shrimp Burger special with a Longboard. Everything was great and we headed over to the Snack and Go for some Ice Cream. We grabbed a few pints to take home and my wife had her Cherry Slushie with Vanilla Ice Cream for the ride home. 

We checked the mail when we got home and of course, there was a slip to pick up a package at the Post Office. A lot packages come to WaveCrest but twice now we have had to go to the post office to pick some up. I thought maybe size was rhe difference but one package was only as big as a book. We'll see what this one is tomorrow. 

When we got back I found the lounger on the Lanai and I found out it still works really well since I fell asleep for 2.5 hours.    

Now to clean out a closet.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 8, 2022)

The lady holding hands looks just like a former Tugger, but several year ago she went to the timeshare in the sky. When my mom passed away, my 4 year old niece told me that "grandma was in heaven in Hawaii," which made perfect sense to me. Maybe this lady is in heaven in Hawaii.


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 8, 2022)

slip said:


> You have a lot more practice than Dave and I with this retirement thing. I'm sure tou can show us a thing or two.



I'm getting better at it.  But I still pick and choose how I'll spend my day.  The thing I'm most amazed by is that I'm not a couch potato with my nose glued to the TV set. I stay as active as I can be.  Who knew??  

Dave


----------



## slip (Mar 8, 2022)

DeniseM said:


> The lady holding hands looks just like a former Tugger, but several year ago she went to the timeshare in the sky. When my mom passed away, my 4 year old niece told me that "grandma was in heaven in Hawaii," which made perfect sense to me. Maybe this lady is in heaven in Hawaii.



Yes, she certainly did seem that way. She was a local, she was talking to a couple other people there. They shared a Ruebin Sandwich and some Onion Rings. My wife though they were adorable.


----------



## slip (Mar 8, 2022)

DaveNV said:


> I'm getting better at it.  But I still pick and choose how I'll spend my day.  The thing I'm most amazed by is that I'm not a couch potato with my nose glued to the TV set. I stay as active as I can be.  Who knew??
> 
> Dave



We do take a TV break everyday where we sit and watch some YouTube or a TV show. It gives my wife's back a break.  But today, I found the lounger on the Lanai and she had the recliner.


----------



## easyrider (Mar 8, 2022)

slip said:


> Over the years people have recognized us and now with some of our purchases, they have asked if we finally moved here.
> 
> Everyone has been so nice wherever we go. They see my wife with the cane and say right away, "Auntie, stay right here I will get you a wagon." They go get her a cart so she can walk easier.
> 
> ...



Uncle Jeff. Auntie Kim. I like that. 

Bill


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 9, 2022)

easyrider said:


> Uncle Jeff. Auntie Kim. I like that.
> 
> Bill



In Hawaii, family is everything, and Ohana isn't always blood relatives. Calling someone Auntie or Uncle is a term of respect. They're too young to be called Tutu or Tutukane, so Auntie and Uncle will have to do.  For Jeff and Kim, they're perfect honorary names, and a sign that they've been accepted on the Island. 

Dave


----------



## pedro47 (Mar 9, 2022)

slip said:


> Yes, she certainly did seem that way. She was a local, she was talking to a couple other people there. They shared a Ruebin Sandwich and some Onion Rings. My wife though they were adorable.


Now you are talking my kind of favor food a Ruebin Sandwich with fries.

One advice, maybe two suggestions to Slip and DaveNV , please keep busy and stay positive in your thinking. LOL

I agree DaveNV, Family is everything.


----------



## slip (Mar 9, 2022)

Quite the busy day today. Kim wanted to get to the DMV so we could get our addresses changed. Plus,we had a package at the Post office we had to pick up and she ordered a Molokai Keychain that she had her name put on that was ready to pick up also.

I wanted to get to the DMV early and I didn't know if I had enough items that qualified to verify our new address. But, I forgot it was Wednesday and the DMV doesn't open until 1pm on Wednesday. We got there at 11am. Glad we didn't leave any earlier.

So we stopped at the Post Office to get her package and we had an hour to kill before we could pick up her Keychain. I didn't eat breakfast so we stopped at the Food trucks in Kaunakakai town and I had some Shrimp Tacos and Kim had some Bacon Fries.

It was pretty busy and 3 tables had umbrellas so some locals waved some tourists over to sit in the shade with them. I overheard they were from Canada. There was a nice old man there that everyone stopped over to say Hi to. He introduced himself as the Mayor of Molokai.  His name is Kelii.

The people from Canada got their food and went to a different table and the locals started up a conversation with Kim and I. I went over and talked for about a half hour. The timing was perfect and we were able to get to the DMV right at 1pm.

We walked right into the DMV and we had enough to prove our address so they took pictures and gave us our new temp licenses
The new ones will come in the mail in a few weeks. So, $24 later we were all set. Glad to get that checked off the list.

Then we got her Keychain and talked to our friends at the store for a while. We haven't seen them in a year.

Then we finally got home and picked up the mail there. Now to relax for a bit and get ready to make dinner tonight. Char Siu Pork Fried Rice tonight.

Here's some pictures from today. The Food Trucks and the large line at the DMV 
And we even took a ride out to the Wharf after I filled up with gas, $5.63 a gallon in Kaunakakai. My wife snuck in a picture of me talking story while I didn't notice.


----------



## Lv2Trvl (Mar 9, 2022)

Another great day in retirement mode!

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## pedro47 (Mar 10, 2022)

Slip, two things is the food on the food trucks that good and are Hawaiian that nice to tourists?
Observation only,  now I see why Kim and you loved Hawaii so much.


----------



## pedro47 (Mar 10, 2022)

slip said:


> Quite the busy day today. Kim wanted to get to the DMV so we could get our addresses changed. Plus,we had a package at the Post office we had to pick up and she ordered a Molokai Keychain that she had her name put on that was ready to pick up also.
> 
> I wanted to get to the DMV early and I didn't know if I had enough items that qualified to verify our new address. But, I forgot it was Wednesday and the DMV doesn't open until 1pm on Wednesday. We got there at 11am. Glad we didn't leave any earlier.
> 
> ...


Your photos IMHO, shows so  much love and happiness  Kim and  you share together.


----------



## slip (Mar 10, 2022)

pedro47 said:


> Slip, two things is the food on the food trucks that good and are Hawaiian that nice to tourists?
> Observation only,  now I see why Kim and you loved Hawaii so much.



I honestly haven't had a bad meal from a Food Truck on any island. You will definitely have an opportunity to try them yourself on your upcoming trip. There are many on Oahu. Just because it's a food truck doesn't mean it will be cheap eats either , some can be expensive.  

Over all my years coming to all the islands of Hawaii, I have always been treated great and everyone has been extremely friendly. I have not gotten stink eye either. That I have noticed anyway. I have seen some harsh treatment toward others and seen stink eye given but I agreed with the locals in those instances since the people were rude and behaving poorly.  

In all it's like most places. Be nice and people will be nice to you.


----------



## slip (Mar 10, 2022)

pedro47 said:


> Your photos IMHO, shows so  much love and happiness  Kim and  you share together.



Mahalo Pedro

It will be 38 years for us in October.  I'm sure it is the same with many others on TUG with their significant others. You just have to take some time and enjoy where you are in live, no matter where that is.


----------



## slip (Mar 10, 2022)

It's a little cloudy toward Maui this morning. I can barely see it this morning. The sun is glistening on the water and there are the heavenly trade winds to keep us cool. 

The plumeria tree is starting to get Lea especially again and has a few flowers on it. It is great when that tree is in full bloom. The trade winds bring that scent right through our condo.


----------



## pedro47 (Mar 10, 2022)

Love your video


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 10, 2022)

slip said:


> Over all my years coming to all the islands of Hawaii, I have always been treated great and everyone has been extremely friendly. I have not gotten stink eye either. That I have noticed anyway. I have seen some harsh treatment toward others and seen stink eye given but I agreed with the locals in those instances since the people were rude and behaving poorly.
> 
> In all it's like most places. Be nice and people will be nice to you.



I totally agree.  Respect given earns respect received.  In my more than 50 years experience living in Hawaii and traveling back there often, I have found that people will treat you as you treat them.  Be kind and respectful to the people you're interacting with, make an effort to understand the life journey they've taken, and appreciate the efforts they're putting into the situation. You will have no trouble at all.  I think in my experience, Molokai people tend to be gentler than some of the people on the other islands, too.  I think they recognize Jeff and Kim as people who are there to respect the land, who live with Aloha, and who go out of their way to support the Locals.  It's a win-win for everyone. I can't give a higher thumbs-up to how well this situation is working out.   

Dave


----------



## LadyClimber (Mar 10, 2022)

Beautiful photos so glad your home


----------



## slip (Mar 10, 2022)

DaveNV said:


> I totally agree.  Respect given earns respect received.  In my more than 50 years experience living in Hawaii and traveling back there often, I have found that people will treat you as you treat them.  Be kind and respectful to the people you're interacting with, make an effort to understand the life journey they've taken, and appreciate the efforts they're putting into the situation. You will have no trouble at all.  I think in my experience, Molokai people tend to be gentler than some of the people on the other islands, too.  I think they recognize Jeff and Kim as people who are there to respect the land, who live with Aloha, and who go out of their way to support the Locals.  It's a win-win for everyone. I can't give a higher thumbs-up to how well this situation is working out.
> 
> Dave



We also realize that there are some that don't want outsiders here. We have not run Into any of those yet. But here on Molokai there are even a few signs out in yards that say "Visit, Spend, go Home". So we are careful when we are talking to new people. 

We have seen some element of not wanting outsiders on each island during our travels. It's not a large number but they are definitely on all the islands.

So far so good for us.


----------



## slip (Mar 10, 2022)

LadyClimber said:


> Beautiful photos so glad your home



Mahalo

It really feels good to be home. Even if we are not totally settled yet. It felt like home right away.


----------



## easyrider (Mar 10, 2022)

Hey Wave Crest Guy. I think I hit subscribe when we were in Oahu and forgot. Occasionally your stuff shows up in my feed and now I remember.

Bill


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 10, 2022)

slip said:


> It really feels *food* to be home.



This is definitely a Freudian slip!


----------



## slip (Mar 10, 2022)

easyrider said:


> Hey Wave Crest Guy. I think I hit subscribe when we were in Oahu and forgot. Occasionally your stuff shows up in my feed and now I remember.
> 
> Bill



Yes, I usually add them to YouTube and then just copy the link here. I have a lot of family that watches on YouTube also.

It works pretty easy for posting videos here too.


----------



## slip (Mar 10, 2022)

Work, work, work, that's all I do.  

We got all our closets cleaned out and organized. I just need  to add a couple of hooks so I can hang a few more things. We only filled 2 garbage bags so not too bad.

The lanai closet has the big things we don't use often now. All our luggage and the wheelchair take up the most room. I also have 4, 6 gallon containers for water In case of emergencies. We actually still have room in each of the closets. 

Otherwise, the bedroom is mostly done but I will have to hang a couple things and then just clear off our dresser.

The next big thing will be going through all the kitchen cabinets. We know there is more in there that will need to be thrown away.

Little by little. Here are pictures of some of our progress.  
The last one is of the magnetic Gecko my wife got so we wouldn't walk through the screen door on the lanai.


----------



## slip (Mar 10, 2022)

My wife's bidet finally came in yesterday so I installed that and she is happy. We haven't had one since we were in Wisconsin.  Plus. We'll save on TP.   


We had some local elementary school kids come by selling Krispy Kreme donuts for a school fundraiser. We got the variety pack dozen for $14.00. They either have someone go over and bring them back from Maui or Mokulele does it for them. Haven't had those in a while so it will be a nice treat. We pick them up at the school on the 26th.

Boy, it's busy around here.


----------



## geist1223 (Mar 10, 2022)

9 seconds exactly in a Microwave and it is almost as fresh as eaten at the Krispy Kreme outlet.


----------



## slip (Mar 10, 2022)

geist1223 said:


> 9 seconds exactly in a Microwave and it is almost as fresh as eaten at the Krispy Kreme outlet.



Mahalo for the tip. We have a dozen so I'm sure we'll need to use the microwave.


----------



## amycurl (Mar 10, 2022)

I work in the hometown of KK, and, I have to say, I just don't understand when people eat them when they are *not* just hot off the line. Hot off the line? It's what heaven would taste like. Not hot off the line? It's just another glazed donut. *sigh* I miss my free vax KK donuts....

_You know by the glow..._


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Mar 10, 2022)

slip said:


> I honestly haven't had a bad meal from a Food Truck on any island. You will definitely have an opportunity to try them yourself on your upcoming trip. There are many on Oahu. Just because it's a food truck doesn't mean it will be cheap eats either , some can be expensive.
> .


I enjoy all of your posts and am an avid follower.  So, don't take the following comment as being focused on you or meant as a challenge to your statement  

I have also enjoyed food truck food.  I have had good experiences in all but one time.  But in early October, I went to the Food truck parking lot on Maui close to Westin Nania.  I ordered a dish with a cream sauce and shrimp.  The cream sauce was very flavorful but the shrimp had not been pealed.  So, I had to use my fingers to pull the cream-sauce covered shells off.  I suspect that eating shrimp shells that might have had some negative effects on my GI track.  If it hadn't been for the shells, I would have given the food truck two thumbs up.


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 11, 2022)

slip said:


> We also realize that there are some that don't want outsiders here. We have not run Into any of those yet. But here on Molokai there are even a few signs out in yards that say "Visit, Spend, go Home". So we are careful when we are talking to new people.
> 
> We have seen some element of not wanting outsiders on each island during our travels. It's not a large number but they are definitely on all the islands.
> 
> So far so good for us.



Thing is, you're no longer a visitor.  You live there.  It makes a difference to everyone if they know you'll be sticking around, and they're watching how you interact with others there.  Even the angry islanders want to make friends with people.  They just don't want people taking advantage or wrecking the place. You didn't buy a lot and build a new house.  You purchased a condo that has been there a long time.  You are bringing infrastructure revenue to the island, you're shopping locally, and you're supporting the people who live there.  You're doing it the right way.  No worries.

Dave


----------



## slip (Mar 11, 2022)

BJRSanDiego said:


> I enjoy all of your posts and am an avid follower.  So, don't take the following comment as being focused on you or meant as a challenge to your statement
> 
> I have also enjoyed food truck food.  I have had good experiences in all but one time.  But in early October, I went to the Food truck parking lot on Maui close to Westin Nania.  I ordered a dish with a cream sauce and shrimp.  The cream sauce was very flavorful but the shrimp had not been pealed.  So, I had to use my fingers to pull the cream-sauce covered shells off.  I suspect that eating shrimp shells that might have had some negative effects on my GI track.  If it hadn't been for the shells, I would have given the food truck two thumbs up.



Mahalo for the comment.

One of my pet peeves is Shrimp in a sauce or Pasta dish and the shells are on. It's usually good but it makes eating a total mess. Garlic Shrimp comes that way often. 

I'm sure there are some bad food trucks too but I just haven't found them yet. And I have tried.


----------



## slip (Mar 11, 2022)

amycurl said:


> I work in the hometown of KK, and, I have to say, I just don't understand when people eat them when they are *not* just hot off the line. Hot off the line? It's what heaven would taste like. Not hot off the line? It's just another glazed donut. *sigh* I miss my free vax KK donuts....
> 
> _You know by the glow..._



I see many people on inter-island flights bringing Krispy Kremes so they definitely have a following here. We had one close to us in Wisconsin but we probably oy went a couple times. It will definitely be a treat and something different for us.


----------



## slip (Mar 11, 2022)

DaveNV said:


> Thing is, you're no longer a visitor.  You live there.  It makes a difference to everyone if they know you'll be sticking around, and they're watching how you interact with others there.  Even the angry islanders want to make friends with people.  They just don't want people taking advantage or wrecking the place. You didn't buy a lot and build a new house.  You purchased a condo that has been there a long time.  You are bringing infrastructure revenue to the island, you're shopping locally, and you're supporting the people who live there.  You're doing it the right way.  No worries.
> 
> Dave



Yes, that was my exact thinking. We did look at one house but I really didn't want to deal with the maintenance either. But your statement was just how we were thinking.


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 11, 2022)

slip said:


> Yes, that was my exact thinking. We did look at one house but I really didn't want to deal with the maintenance either. But your statement was just how we were thinking.



We could live there, too.  When we visit next year I want to explore that option.  Keep me in mind when something great comes up at an affordable price.  LOL! 

Dave


----------



## slip (Mar 11, 2022)

DaveNV said:


> We could live there, too.  When we visit next year I want to explore that option.  Keep me in mind when something great comes up at an affordable price.  LOL!
> 
> Dave



One thing I have been noticing is that places are selling. Many on the west side have sold or are in escrow. 

Here's a couple of ads from the Molokai Dispatch. Things are selling.


----------



## pedro47 (Mar 11, 2022)

slip said:


> I see many people on inter-island flights bringing Krispy Kremes so they definitely have a following here. We had one close to us in Wisconsin but we probably oy went a couple times. It will definitely be a treat and something different for us.


Happy Aloha Friday

The best time to eat Krispy Kremes glaze donuts are when they hot off the assembly line .

Krispy Kremes donuts with a glass of milk or coffee is good eating.


----------



## slip (Mar 11, 2022)

Beautiful sunrise this morning. We were up early today and we're already moving around so we are going to head over to Kumu Farms and get some fresh vegetables and fruit.

In the afternoon, I want to call to get an appointment to get our taxes done next week. Then I will probably clean off the railing on the lanai. We did that during our first trip here after we bought the condo but since there hasn't been many people here over the last year it got pretty dirty again.


----------

